# Breeding opinion?



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Can`t make my mind up on a few corn pairings for next year! Opinions gratefully received:lol2:

Fire female: Amel stripe, hypo stripe or hypo bloodred male?
Lavender het Hypo female: Sunkissed or hypo bloodred male?
Ghost female: Any of above males!

Thanks!: victory:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Fire female: Amel stripe, hypo stripe or hypo bloodred male?
> Lavender het Hypo female: Sunkissed or hypo bloodred male?
> Ghost female: Any of above males!


Ghost Female can not be Sunkissed you will get mixed up with 2 different hypo's i would go with the Hypo Stripe you will then get Hypo Het Anery & Stripe

Lavender I would go for Sunkissed but may still get mixed up with the 50% chance hypo. I am also breeding Lavender x Sunkissed could do swaps if you wanted. But rather than just getting normals they would be saleable if you used the Hypo Bloodred you would then get Hypo Het Lavender & Bloodred.

Fire - If you do not use the Sunkissed above I would use it here instead but if you use it above I would use the Hypo Bloodred you should then at least make some Bloodred Het Amel & Fire


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

DavidBra said:


> Ghost Female can not be Sunkissed you will get mixed up with 2 different stripes i would go with the Hypo Stripe you will then get Hypo Het Anery & Stripe


Not sure what you mean by ghost female can not be sunkissed? Anerythristic sunkissed has been done, is there any reason a hypo anery sunkissed couldn`t? Just wondering if i`ve missed something :whistling2:


Ah, understand what you`re saying now you edited the stripe bit lol.


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Not sure what you mean by ghost female can not be sunkissed? Anerythristic sunkissed has been done, is there any reason a hypo anery sunkissed couldn`t? Just wondering if i`ve missed something :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Ah, understand what you`re saying now you edited the stripe bit lol.


Sorry :flrt:

Some combo's should be avoided Anery and Charcoal, Sunkissed & Hypo, us mortals would not be able to tell the differance between Sunkissed Anery and Ghost from the same clutch altough a Sunkissed x Ghost would be cool


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

True, although i do think the double trait hypo sunkisseds are gorgeous! And the sunkissed lavenders are stunning from what i`ve seen. I keep deciding and changing my mind:lol2: All my other girls are sorted its just these 3 i can`t decide on.:whistling2:

My original plan was:

Ghost to sunkissed
Fire to amel stripe (to eventually breed fire stripes)
Lavender to hypo bloodred (completely forgot and just been reminded that the hypo blood male is het lavender, so thats pretty much conclusive now)

Not really breeding for sale-ability, more for future projects and self satisfaction:no1:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

Show me yours and I will show you mine :lol2:

Can you pm your e-mail and I will send you my future plans


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I can tell you......but then i`d have to kill you:whistling2::lol2:

Email is in my sig: victory:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Fire female: Amel stripe, hypo stripe or hypo bloodred male?
> Lavender het Hypo female: Sunkissed or hypo bloodred male?
> Ghost female: Any of above males!
> 
> Thanks!: victory:


Fire Female: I would go for the Amel Stripe to give Amels het Bloodred & Stripe, with the possibility of Fire Stripe further down the line.

Lavender het Hypo Female: For me has to be Hypo Bloodred male, which will throw out Hypos het Lavender Bloodred (not all of them will be I know as the female is only het Hypo). This will give the chance of producing Hypo Plasmas from the offspring.

Ghost Female: I would give it a shot with the Sunkissed male and maybe mate the hatchlings together and see what Ghost looks like with hypo AND Sunkissed genes in the mix together. It will be a long shot as all the hatchlings would be classic triple hets for Anery, Hypo & Sunkissed but could be worthwhile.

That is what I would do if I were in your shoes (even though they probably wouldn't fit me!)


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> Fire Female: I would go for the Amel Stripe to give Amels het Bloodred & Stripe, with the possibility of Fire Stripe further down the line.
> 
> Lavender het Hypo Female: For me has to be Hypo Bloodred male, which will throw out Hypos het Lavender Bloodred (not all of them will be I know as the female is only het Hypo). This will give the chance of producing Hypo Plasmas from the offspring.
> 
> ...


Actually the Hypo Bloodred male is Hypo Bloodred het Lavender.

Bred with the Female Lavender het Hypo would give:
25% normal het Hypo, Lavender, Bloodred
25% Lavender het Hypo, Bloodred
25% Hypo het Lavender Bloodred
25% Hypo Lavender het Bloodred

This SHOULD give a better chance of breeding Hypo Plasmas in second generation, but obviously depends on what actually hatches and the male:female ratio of said hatchlings


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> Actually the Hypo Bloodred male is Hypo Bloodred het Lavender.
> 
> Bred with the Female Lavender het Hypo would give:
> 25% normal het Hypo, Lavender, Bloodred
> ...


Fankoo! I guess it also depends on which ones get pinched by a certain visitor after hatching:whistling2:


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

pankthesnake said:


> Actually the Hypo Bloodred male is Hypo Bloodred het Lavender.
> 
> Bred with the Female Lavender het Hypo would give:
> 25% normal het Hypo, Lavender, Bloodred
> ...


If this is the case (how can you tell) :lol2: then I agree this is a definate pairing. but I would then put the fire with the sunkissed to make Sunkissed X Bloodred in the future, what is the point of a Fire stripe won't the stripe fade with age? Very brave to put a Hypo and Sunkissed together!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DavidBra said:


> Sorry Some combo's should be avoided Anery and Charcoal, Sunkissed & Hypo, us mortals would not be able to tell the differance between Sunkissed Anery and Ghost from the same clutch altough a Sunkissed x Ghost would be cool


I'd argue that homozygous sunkisseds do have other characteristics that would make them fairly easy to distinguish - particularly the distinctive head markings and the changes to the saddle patterning. And hypo-sunkisseds are pretty snakes.

Anery and charcoal? Well, I've got quite an attractive homozygous Charcoal-Anery, and charcoals, if you know what you're looking for, can also be distinguished from Anery if you've got the two of them next to each other. 

I think I'd probably do the same as PanktheSnake - Fire female with Amel Stripe male, Lavender het hypo to Hypo Blood male, and yes, Ghost to Sunkissed. Though I'd be careful with regards to the SK if you don't KNOW he's come from Stargazer-clear lines...


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> I can tell you......but then i`d have to kill you:whistling2::lol2:
> 
> Email is in my sig: victory:


I will e-mail you tomorrow it is on my PC at work.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Fankoo! I guess it also depends on which ones get pinched by a certain visitor after hatching:whistling2:


wonder who that might be :whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Fankoo! I guess it also depends on which ones get pinched by a certain visitor after hatching:whistling2:


:lol2: is that me or the other half by any chance


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

neminf said:


> :lol2: is that me or the other half by any chance


its you without a doubt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

DavidBra said:


> If this is the case (how can you tell) :lol2: then I agree this is a definate pairing. but I would then put the fire with the sunkissed to make Sunkissed X Bloodred in the future, what is the point of a Fire stripe won't the stripe fade with age? Very brave to put a Hypo and Sunkissed together!


I know its a Hypo Bloodred het Lavender because its my snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

pankthesnake said:


> I know its a Hypo Bloodred het Lavender because its my snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


show off although it's actually my snake


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

:bash:


neminf said:


> show off although it's actually my snake


sorry about the troublemakers on here Mand can you get on MSN and sort her out (cos she doesn't listen to me)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DavidBra said:


> what is the point of a Fire stripe won't the stripe fade with age?


That's actually the complete point, from my perspective - fires tend to retain a lot of pattern (many amel-based bloodreds do) ... but the stripe would wipe out that pattern so you get as close to a solid vermilion snake with a white belly as possible....


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd argue that homozygous sunkisseds do have other characteristics that would make them fairly easy to distinguish - particularly the distinctive head markings and the changes to the saddle patterning. And hypo-sunkisseds are pretty snakes.
> 
> Anery and charcoal? Well, I've got quite an attractive homozygous Charcoal-Anery, and charcoals, if you know what you're looking for, can also be distinguished from Anery if you've got the two of them next to each other.
> 
> I think I'd probably do the same as PanktheSnake - Fire female with Amel Stripe male, Lavender het hypo to Hypo Blood male, and yes, Ghost to Sunkissed. Though I'd be careful with regards to the SK if you don't KNOW he's come from Stargazer-clear lines...


 
Thanks!: victory:
With the male i don`t know about the stargazer part, but as far as i understand it, although the stargazer gene was first seen in sunkissed lines its probably pretty much well spread into most morphs, as the sunkissed were first thought to be okeetees and have been bred into many lines unrecognised. Not saying there isn`t a chance, because i`m aware that there is, but i think there`s a chance of deformity from breeding any morph now, as so many have been interbred over generations somethings guaranteed to crop up sooner or later.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That's actually the complete point, from my perspective - fires tend to retain a lot of pattern (many amel-based bloodreds do) ... but the stripe would wipe out that pattern so you get as close to a solid vermilion snake with a white belly as possible....


and that would be a really nice snake to work towards.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Amel Stripe is MY snake --------- sorry couldn't resist joining in on that little lot


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Schip said:


> Amel Stripe is MY snake --------- sorry couldn't resist joining in on that little lot


Ahem, he WAS yours lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> That's actually the complete point, from my perspective - fires tend to retain a lot of pattern (many amel-based bloodreds do) ... but the stripe would wipe out that pattern so you get as close to a solid vermilion snake with a white belly as possible....


Precisely...


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> That's actually the complete point, from my perspective - fires tend to retain a lot of pattern (many amel-based bloodreds do) ... but the stripe would wipe out that pattern so you get as close to a solid vermilion snake with a white belly as possible....


I do admire you knowledge and I am not being sarcastic. 
but with the head pattern of the sunkisssed is it not now being proved that it was just one of those things from the original stock and is being bred out therefore not directly linked to the sunkissed gene.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It might be being 'bred out' - but if you choose your hets and your homozygous sunkisseds FOR having the head pattern/saddle patterns (because the saddle job DOES seem to be related to the sunkissed gene) you'll be choosing deliberately to perpetuate Sunkissed-looking Sunkisseds.


----------



## DavidBra (Sep 19, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> It might be being 'bred out' - but if you choose your hets and your homozygous sunkisseds FOR having the head pattern/saddle patterns (because the saddle job DOES seem to be related to the sunkissed gene) you'll be choosing deliberately to perpetuate Sunkissed-looking Sunkisseds.


Can you please explain more about the saddles and can these traits been seen in hets?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Can`t make my mind up on a few corn pairings for next year! Opinions gratefully received:lol2:
> 
> Fire female: Amel stripe, hypo stripe or hypo bloodred male?
> Lavender het Hypo female: Sunkissed or hypo bloodred male?
> ...


Fire x Amel stripe = Amel het diffused & stripe, and work towards Fire Stripes (yummy!!!!)

Lav het Hypo x Hypo Bloodred = 50.00% het Bloodred, Hypo & Lavender, 50.00% Hypomelanistic, het Bloodred, het Lavender, and use these to work towards Hypo Lav Bloodreds (Hypo Plasma)

or

Lav het Hypo x Hypo Stripe = 50.00% het. Hypo, Lavender & Stripe, 50.00% Hypomelanistic, het Lavender & Stripe - work towards Hypo Lav Stripes

or

Lav het Hypo x Amel Stripe = het Opal stripes

Dunno about the ghost, I'm not keen on them! Maybe add bloodred into the mix for Hypo Granites, or go for Ghost stripes?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

eeji said:


> Lav het Hypo x Amel Stripe = het Opal stripes
> 
> Dunno about the ghost, I'm not keen on them! Maybe add bloodred into the mix for Hypo Granites, or go for Ghost stripes?


Oh, didn`t think of het opal stripes, thanks!: victory:


----------

